# Paranormal experiences



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Have any of you ever seen something unexplainable? Bigfoot, ghosts, aliens, etc... I bring up this subject because a coworker is insisting that he saw bigfoot out here in the ArkLaTex woods. He is a stand up guy and not known to be a liar. Please do not be shy, share your thoughts or experience. I have no story to share other than that my father swore that he saw UFOs in S.E. Oklahoma sky. In my area there is a legend originating from Fouke, Arkansas. There was a movie made about it ( the legend of boggy creek, 1972) The locals refer to it as the "Fouke Monster" Fouke ain't but a 20 minute drive from me.

Fouke Monster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The question is: have you seen something? Hunters, game wardens, hikers, regular folks...

Another consideration. Many hunters have gotten "that feeling" a gut instinct that tells them they aren't alone. Being stalked... They eventually discover the tracks of a bear, big cat, human, bigfoot, etc. This feeling counts as an experience in this thread. Have you been weirded out in the woods?

Let the stories and flaming begin.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I grew up in East Texas. Longview was home but when we got our licenses we could be as far south as Lufkin, as far West as Ft. Worth, east was Shreveport, and then we went up to Arkansas, Mena, Pencil Bluff (shot the Ouachita several times - 27 river miles on a fast flow) on into Lake De Gray and Hotsprings (Grandparents lived in the village for a while)

I've been followed before out there. Heard grunts and footsteps. Most of the time something freaked me deep in the woods it was just deer. Their long legs rustle leaves at the same gait a clumsy man would. Kind of sauntering nonchalantly. Then one time a black bear chased us out of a canyon up here near Sedona.

But there were a few unexplained incidents.
Have had something batter the outside of our tent at night like it was patting it to see if it was hard or soft. When we came out, it was gone.

Accidentally pitched our tent after sundown once only to be shook out of bed at 3:00 AM by the train going by - didn't see we were 10/20 feet off the tracks. Freaked out and high on adrenaline we came out in the full moon that light up the woods like daylight and went out on to the tracks where we could see a good distance in both directions. There was a large man about 100 yards down the track, hunched over looking - kept watching us never moved. Didn't sleep all night. We stoked the fire and then sat back to back looking out away from the fire watching the woods. When we went down to where the man had been standing in the daylight there was a bunch of coins people had laid on the tracks for the train to smush. They were smushed and heavily oxidized so I know they were there a while.

No explanation...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The voices in my head compel me to never say whether I have seen something unexplainable.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I 've seen large mammal like objects at dusk while hunting 
Bigfoot Evidence: A Michigan woman says she feeds a Bigfoot family blueberry bagels

Keyword: newaygo

Maybe it was Robin bringing me out some Blueberry Bagels.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Then there is the recurring feeling every time I cross 8Mile into Detroit.
That Power Center strikes a nerve every time and it's dark and negative


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

While hunting one day I was in a field on a beautiful, sunny fall day. I was beside a ridge and I suddenly heard huge limbs cracking, as if being ripped from trees. These weren't something like what I could tear from a tree, more like something heavy equipment would do. There was nothing with an engine anywhere around. I could see individual trees shudder with every crack. There was no wind to speak of and as I grew closer to me, I opened the distance at a quickening pace until I made it to my vehicle. The closest I was to this was probably 50 yards. The only thing that ever truly spooked me in a lifetime of being afield. 

My UFO experience is well documented in this section.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

When i was a kid I had a friend named Alex. Mom said she could never see him, but he never left my side. I played with him everyday til I was probably 13. I knew he was real, he pushed me off of a set bleachers when I was 13. I feel from the top and blacked out. I never could figure out how long I was out, but when I got up he was gone. Never seen him again. I did some research on the house after we moved 4 years later and found out a kid named alex drowned in his parents pool. That was a long time ago and I haven't experienced anything else since,


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I've driven into cities and got a weirded out feeling, like it's a giant ant hive absolutely teeming with mindless worker ants.

UFOs and land-bound unexplained noises and signs, yes ... but that's 'unexplained', not 'definitely paranormal'.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> While hunting one day I was in a field on a beautiful, sunny fall day. I was beside a ridge and I suddenly heard huge limbs cracking, as if being ripped from trees. These weren't something like what I could tear from a tree, more like something heavy equipment would do. There was nothing with an engine anywhere around. I could see individual trees shudder with every crack. There was no wind to speak of and as I grew closer to me, I opened the distance at a quickening pace until I made it to my vehicle. The closest I was to this was probably 50 yards. The only thing that ever truly spooked me in a lifetime of being afield.
> 
> My UFO experience is well documented in this section.


Post #9 In here: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=13531

???


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

My brother owns a grocery store and employed a women with long straight blond hair who stocked the shelves. I never spoke to her much, just hello or good morning. One day I was walking down an aisle and she was stocking shelves, she moved closer to she shelve so that she wasn't impeding my progress, I said "good morning" as I walked by, and she replied in kind. I paid for my purchase and while on my way out the door I glanced at a small memorial and a picture on the wall for a female employee who had died of breast cancer. It wasn't until I had gotten into my car and was leaving that it struck me that the picture on the memorial was that of the women I had seen stalking the shelves just a few minutes before. I got back out of my car and went back into the store and to the aisle that I had seen the women. She wasn't there. I then went to my brother's office and told my brother what had happened and asked him if he had hired someone else with long blonde hair, and he told me "no".


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Anybody watch Ghost Adventures on the Travel network??

Fox news this morning reporting calls for help from upside down suv in creek. Mom died on impact and the 18 month old spend the night in child seat. First cops on the scene the next day reported hearing calls for help coming from car?????? 

I've seen and heard plenty in my years. I don't fear death and whats beyond.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Post #9 In here: Ancient Aliens, Richard Hoagland and the NASA Conspiracy?
> 
> ???


I explained it in detail in a much older post somewhere but that's what happened.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

born in a southern family Sunday dinners always consisted of fried chicken, mash potato's, corn, & cathead biscuits, my fathers favorite meal. In Oct of 2014 my dad passed a way loosing the battle that ailed him @ the age 78. My wife was awaken by the smell of fried chicken & corn the same evening he passed. We haven't had fried chicken in our home for 2 yrs. She got up walked threw the masterbed rm door into the living rm and the smell disappeared. But when she came back threw the masterbed rm door opening into the bedrm the smell of fried chicken & corn was their. The following morning she never told me about what she experienced. That afternoon I came up to the house from the shop to have lunch and let the dogs out like I always do, I went into my home office and I got a smell of fried chicken & corn. I stopped immediately and thought how strange and started thinking we haven't had fried chicken & corn in yrs. Then it dawned on me "dad" I got on my cell phone called the wife and told her my experience and she shared her with me. So I figure dad was checking in on us before he made his final journey.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Here's my dead and buried thread, resurrected for your reading pleasure.

The first "UFO" I saw was in 1989. I was stationed aboard a US Navy Amphibious Assault Carrier (LPH). We were steaming off of Cape Hatteras NC. when a very unusual order was passed over the 1MC. (Ship's intercom) It just said "Clear the flight deck, sponsons and all weather decks." Essentially meaning "get inside the ship!" I had never heard this order and was already in our debarkation station/work space so I didn't think much of it. I felt the ship make a pronounced right turn to the North and kept playing spades (as was our custom at the time).

A minute or two after this had happened my best friend at the time came in and said "Come here!" "You gotta' see this!" and began pulling my arm frantically. I was actually kind of annoyed as I was about to win the spades hand. I remember pulling away but he would have none of it. He grabbed my arm again and said "Come on!" I obliged him as we walked down the ladders and entered the main deck/hangar bay area. Right away I noticed the elevator doors were closed. They were usually only closed in inclement weather and at night to darken the ship. We continued walking toward aft vehicle stowage then through to the fantail. There were two large viewing ports back there that looked out over the fantail of the ship. As soon as we got beyond the water tight doors he pointed and said "What is that??!!", "What the hell is that?!"

I looked to my left and saw the aft lookout sitting, facing the front of the ship. His job was to look out, towards the back of the ship. I also saw a bespectacled, skinny white guy in either an ensign's or Lt. JG's uniform looking out over the ocean. He had inordinately long hair for a sailor. I had never seen this guy before and I knew everyone attached to Ship's Company, at least by their face. Then I looked at what my buddy was referring to.

I saw a large, disk hovering silently over the water. It was emitting a brilliant, yellow to gold color over it's entire surface. It was similar in color to the sun. I continued to watch this thing make maneuvers. Up to a couple of thousand feet, then down to where it nearly touched the surface of water then from one side of the horizon to another in just a matter of a few of seconds. It was hard to estimate exactly how far it was from where I was standing, but I estimated the object at about 40 feet across. We watched in stunned silence for probably two minutes until the Officer said, and I quote "Umm, you should probably leave." My friend asked me again "What is that?" I looked at the Officer and said "some type of weather phenomenon." Not believing it myself.

I kept this whole thing under my hat and my buddy and I never spoke of it again. We are still facebook friends to this day though. I just haven't brought it up and neither has he.

Since this happened I often wondered exactly what that was. A couple of years ago I watched a You Tube video documentary on Bob Lazar. He reported working on reverse engineering an alien disk for the US Government. He claims to have worked for a department of the US Navy, He reported that when energized the disk glowed orange and yellow, was completely silent, the same size as the object I observed, He said that we were doing performance tests on it using test pilots and he said he was assigned to area 51 in the late 80's when he witnessed all of this.

My opinion now is pretty straight forward. The Government is in possession of alien spacecraft, There was a team of scientists that they were passing off as sailors on board that day ("Umm, you should probably leave." is a pretty lame order from a real, commissioned Officer), they were doing performance tests of this disk and it was completely in tact, operational, and didn't look like it had been totaled out in a crash in New Mexico. And our Government is in collusion with, and obtaining technology from somebody else. I also believe Bob Lazar's account as I witnessed his disk first hand.

That's the first time I ever said that to anybody in a forum. Every word of this is true but you may now feel free to call me a lunatic.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Wow! CSI I believe you. I wonder how the world would react if they made this completely public.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I've had several experiences, and I'm not the type of person to go looking for this stuff. There was one time when there was an objective witness, which validated the whole thing. I was sitting in my dining room and saw a small animal out of the corner of my eye. I turned to look at it as it hopped/walked down the hall to the living room. It was grey and between the size of a cat and rabbit, but not any animal I recognized. The labrador was lying down beside me and SHE sat up and looked at it, too! Then she jumped up and went after it - not aggressively but more from curiosity. She chased it into the living room and it was gone. Gone. Gone. Like it was never there. But we BOTH saw it. It was not a frightening thing - just some little spirit animal lost between worlds, I guess,. I have no other explanation.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Wow! CSI I believe you. I wonder how the world would react if they made this completely public.


I don't think they should. If they do, it should be baby steps.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> I've had several experiences, and I'm not the type of person to go looking for this stuff. There was one time when there was an objective witness, which validated the whole thing. I was sitting in my dining room and saw a small animal out of the corner of my eye. I turned to look at it as it hopped/walked down the hall to the living room. It was grey and between the size of a cat and rabbit, but not any animal I recognized. The labrador was lying down beside me and SHE sat up and looked at it, too! Then she jumped up and went after it - not aggressively but more from curiosity. She chased it into the living room and it was gone. Gone. Gone. Like it was never there. But we BOTH saw it. It was not a frightening thing - just some little spirit animal lost between worlds, I guess,. I have no other explanation.


Physicists are saying that there are as many as 11 other dimensions, one of which being time, in the standard model of physics. They have postulated that things are happening all around us we just can't observe them. The Large Hadron Collider may reveal these as fact when they turn up the power next year. If particles disappear instead of decaying, the only plausible explanation would be that they are simply transitioning from our existence into another dimension. Who's to say that from time to time conditions allowing us a peek through the keyhole don't happen? Cool experience.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I went to Utah once, had to leave it was just too creepy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't exist. Nuff said. End of story! Now stay out of my woods!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well then MR hairy give me back my bubble gum, gad durn it :loyal:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> well then MR hairy give me back my bubble gum, gad durn it :loyal:


Your avitar is creepy...lol...seriously tho.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I have had 3 or 4 experiences with the spirit world. Most of which are too long to tell about.
One possible UFO...can't be sure, as I was about 5 yrs old with a high fever.
But, last year, Luke (my German Shephard), and I were in the woods. A trail we took every day.
A hunter had a ladder stand at the end of the trail. There was a clearing there, where we would take a
break and sit around. On one of those outings, when we got to the clearing, Luke went ballistic, barking, 
and growling at the ladder stand!! There was nobody there...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My Bottle Tree captures all of the bad spirits who dare encroach upon Slippy Lodge...

View attachment 10582


But if any make it past the Bottle Tree, they will have to deal with The Beaz!

View attachment 10583


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I was one of three people together who seen a spector in my home town at the grave yard as we were driving by. No one was high or drunk we were coming back from the grocery store.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> I was one of three people together who seen a spector in my home town at the grave yard as we were driving by. No one was high or drunk we were coming back from the grocery store.


I've always said, "Do not go to the grocery store high or drunk, nothing good can come of it".


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The closest thing I have ever seen to a ghost was when I was with a large youth group from church. We were staying in a large mansion with a massive garden. Right at twilight my best friend at the time and I were walking along the garden paths and I saw a woman in a white gown. with an extremely tall, white head dress of some sort with a veil. She walked behind some box elders never to be seen again. I thought I was seeing things when my friend said "Did you see that?" Because we could not actually verify anything I can't say it was a ghost. It was certainly out of place and certainly vanished.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I have,twice.when my mom was dying of brain cancer in a hospital in Stockton Cal.some years ago,she was comatose while we (my wife,late brother,sis-in law and I)were there visiting for the possibly last time.mom sat up in her bed and said Tom!.get me out of here,I want to be with you!.Tom was my late father,it got cold in the room,like really cold and she lay back down looking at peace.she passed that night,a few hours later.

Later in the years,I and my lovely wife and our dog we had at the time,Barney,were sleeping in our home we lived in in Tacoma Wash at the time. I had just woken up,like snapped awake when I happened to turn to the right to see what Barney was looking at,I saw my mom and pop.mom said,rick,whatever happens,your father and I will always be there to make sure you and susan (my wife) are ok.I thought it was a dream!.but,Barney was looking at them too,with wide eyes and tail wagging slightly and his hair on his back standing up I happened to get up and they were gone..a few months later I had a heart attack and have endured a lot of health problems since,one that several doctors said I probably would die from.still here!...thanks mom and dad,I know your looking out for us.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Hang in there! It sounds like you have some caring people in your corner.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I think so too,every once in a while I think I hear my mom say something maybe.might just be me.last month I was out in the front yard letting our dog go potties before bedtime and was thinking about them.I looked up to pray for them and us and saw a shooting star.I am thinking it was no coincidence.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I experienced something supernatural and good the other day. This is our near the McDowell mountains in the Sonoran Desert just North East of Phoenix/Scottsdale.

We went on a horse back ride out to the edges of the mountain range in the Tonto National Forest. Clear your mind of trees. This forest is scrub brush and cacti. The most predominant cacti are the large saguaros. These are the typical cactus you are use to seeing in all of the western movies. They have an accordion shaped body so they can soak up water and expand as well as TONS of needles.

As I rested on my horse near one, it spoke to me. I'm not shitting you. The wind, coming off the mountain, flows across all of the needles and accordion folds of the cactus and you can hear the voices of the ancients. It was profound. I can not begin to explain the feeling. Every time we neared a cactus, I would bring the horse closer so my head would be close to where all of the arms started to grow out. The wind would pick up and the cactus would whisper a song. I can't wait to get back out and hear this again. It was haunting and comforting at the same time.








Reference picture.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> View attachment 10585
> 
> Reference picture.


Sounds like you had a great day and what a great photo.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I was maybe 10 years old, it was Christmas Eve in Wisconsin, and I had been in bed for about 30 minutes, but sleep wasn't coming easy. I noticed the bedroom door open. In the dim light I could see a man's figure, my father. 
He approached my bed and sat down beside me. "Are you asleep?"
The voice belonged to Uncle Joe, my father's older brother. "No, I'm too excited, what are you doing here?"
"I'm just passing through and thought I'd stop in. I brought you a present."
Excitedly I sat up, expecting him to give it to me right then and there. "Where is it?"
"Later, it'll be under the tree."
I need to put this story on hold and explain a little of my childhood and the special relationship he had with Uncle Joe. My father was a very abusive man. He covered all bases, physical, mental and verbal. 
During an extended family picnic with over 40 in attendance, I must have done something to gain my father's wrath. He grabbed me by the arm and spun me around. As I faced him he had his hand raised to smack me into tomorrow. Instinctively I closed my eyes expecting the usual beating. But nothing happened. 
"What could he possibly have done to deserve that," my uncle asked. 
Opening my eyes, I saw Uncle Joe holding my father’s arm, staying the execution of punishment. Uncle Joe was a little bigger than my father and held him fast as he tried to pull his arm free to meet out my punishment. 
"Why don't you go get another beer and simmer down?" 
At that moment, I wished as hard as I could that this man would take me away. Unfortunately he didn’t. However, during that year, Uncle Joe did more fatherly things for and with me. Fishing trips, a deer hunting trip, even a couple of camping trips were things that my father had no time for, but Uncle Joe made the time. A year later Uncle Joe moved 900 miles away to North Carolina.
So back to my story.
He told me about his life in North Carolina and how he loved the temperate climate, never having to shovel snow any more. We probably talked for about an hour before Uncle Joe finally stood, saying he had to leave. Taking my hand, he gave it a squeeze, "Goodbye, don't know when I'll get a chance to see you again. You're a good boy, no matter what your dad says."
"Goodbye," I said getting to my knees on the bed to give him a hug. A moment later he was out the door.
I woke about 6:30 to the smell of bacon and eggs cooking. After Christmas service my family finally gathered around the Christmas tree and my oldest brother started passing out gifts. Just as my sister started to unwrap her gifts the phone rang. My brother disappeared into the hallway to answer it, as my sister finished showing off her new sweater and blouse. Now it was finally my turn. Grabbing a small box, I slipped the bow off the side of it and ripped at the colorful wrap. Inside was a folding knife. Uncle Joe had used one just like it during our fishing and camping trips. It performed so many chores, I remember thinking it was somehow magical. As I opened the largest blade to inspect it, I realized from the wear on it, that it had to be my Uncle Joe's knife. 
My brother stepped back into the living room and stood silently for a moment. "That was Aunt Helen, Uncle Joe had a stroke last evening. He passed away about an hour ago. He’s gone."


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

on my northern hunt this year I decided to just 10 step the afternoon away which should have me back on the logging road by dark. I kept getting that "I'm not alone out here" vibe. Most of the afternoon I kept watching behind me as a good hunter knows to do. Nothing visible. The next day I hiked back up to the same spot from the logging road to where I saw lots of tracks in the snow where the deer were crossing. I walked back over my tracks from the previous day. Much to my dismay there were 3 wolves tracking me the whole way back to where I got picked up on the road. They had followed me the whole afternoon leaving piss and poop on the trail where I had ventured off into the bush and come back out. Every spot. I kept the radio on that whole day.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Have any of you ever seen something unexplainable? Bigfoot, ghosts, aliens, etc... I bring up this subject because a coworker is insisting that he saw bigfoot out here in the ArkLaTex woods. He is a stand up guy and not known to be a liar. Please do not be shy, share your thoughts or experience. I have no story to share other than that my father swore that he saw UFOs in S.E. Oklahoma sky. In my area there is a legend originating from Fouke, Arkansas. There was a movie made about it ( the legend of boggy creek, 1972) The locals refer to it as the "Fouke Monster" Fouke ain't but a 20 minute drive from me.
> 
> Fouke Monster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Well down around Possum Kingdom Lake they call those things "Caddo Critters." 
High Strangeness: The Lone Star Bigfoot


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I posted this story on another forum...

It was about this time of year (early spring) of 2003, and a couple buddies from my college geology program and I had made our way to a truly deserted, un-named canyon in red rock country (some 70 miles south of Moab, Utah). 

This wasn’t just another run-of-the-mill camping trip, though. We were returning to look for what we hoped was a completely articulated dinosaur skeleton we had spotted during one of our sedimentology/stratigraphy field trips during the late fall of the previous year. We had kept the find a secret, hoping to return when the weather got better to excavate it. 

Everything was going well. I had successfully gotten my old Pathfinder several miles down the super narrow canyon we had hiked during our field trip. We were probably the first people to get a vehicle that deep into the canyon in years. We navigated the trackless sandy floor of the canyon to a point where it opened up just enough to park and make camp. 

The weather was unseasonably mild for late March, and we took our time setting up camp in the warm early spring sun. We didn't have enough daylight to make for the dinosaur location that afternoon, so we decided to hike up one of the little side canyons from our camping spot. We scrambled for about 3/4 of a mile over, around, and under the massive sandstone boulders that lay in our path, until the little slot canyon opened suddenly into a large, fully enclosed natural ampitheatre rimmed with at least two dozen abandoned Anasazi cliff dwellings. The ruins were so pristine it was as if the residents had left only moments before we'd arrived. There were scores of unbroken, elaborately painted pots, intact baskets and complete grinding stones sitting on the floors of some of the pueblos. There were mud brick granaries with corn and beans still in them hidden in coves above the canyon floor. I had/have never seen anything like it. To make the whole scene even more surreal, there appeared to be recently burned wood charcoal in the fire pit in the center of the main Kiva. It felt like we were trespassing a home…not investigating a thousand year old archeological site.

We explored the place until the last orange rays of daylight turned the surrounding cliffs the color of fire and we reluctantly made our way back to camp. We cooked our tinfoil dinners and sat by the fire, watching the Milky Way as it crossed the night sky, hatching schemes for global domination until we all crawled into our tents for the night. 

At about 1:00AM I woke up scared. My heart was pounding out of my chest. I had been dreaming about Indians, fire, and drums. I know it doesn’t sound scary as I describe it, but the imagery was both super abstract and incredibly terrifying. I sat up in my bedroll. It was dead quiet…not so much as a breath of wind stirred outside my tent walls. And where the sky had been bright with the moon and stars before, it was now completely dark. It had also gotten much, MUCH colder. 

I sat there for a few minutes…listening…convincing myself it had just been a dream. Finally, my pulse slowed and I laid my head back down on the pillow. 

That’s when I heard the drumming. 

It was a slow, regular, simple beat that didn’t vary at all. I sat up again and tried to figure out where it was coming from, but all went quiet again. I did this a few times until I realized I could really only hear it when my ear was to the ground. Somehow, the ground was conducting the sound better than the air.

The drumming slowly quickened and intensified. At some point it became audible without having to put my ear to the ground. I had completely forgotten about my friends, so it startled me to hear one of their voices pierce the darkness. Our conversation went something like this:

Friend: “Charles…Charles…you awake!?”

Me: “Yeah, I’m awake!” 

Friend: “You hear that drumming?”

Me: “Yeah, I hear it”

Friend: “WTF...where is it coming from!?”

Me “How the **** should I know? ”

Friend: “Dude...let’s get the **** outta here!”

Me: “Where we gonna’ go? We’re in a 20 mile long slot canyon in the middle 
of nowhere...I’ve got my AK and three 30 round magazines…we’re better off right here.”

Friend: “Do you think you’ll be able to shoot them?”

Me: “What do you mean?”

Friend: “Dude, what if they’re not…living…?”

Me: Indiscernible grumbling…”just don’t leave your tent.”

We listened to the drumming, mixed with the occasional discernible howl for the better part of four hours. It subsided just before dawn and we emerged from our tents to nearly a foot of new snow…this is why it had become so cold and so dark…and possibly why the ground conducted the sounds of the drums better than the air. 

We didn’t even attempt to get to the dinosaur site that day. The sun had fairly well melted the snow by late afternoon and we bugged out as soon as it was humanly possible to do so.

During the drive out of the Canyon my buddy and I discussed what had gone down. He was convinced we had heard supernatural beings…past residents of the ruins we had visited coming back to harass us (this friend also wears Birkenstock sandals, burns incesne, prays next to crystals, etc.). I didn’t have an explanation. 

The canyon eventually dumped us out onto the Navajo Indian Reservation, and we stopped into a trading post to get some snacks and relieve ourselves. The native American shop owner seemed friendly (if not a little surprised to see three pale faces this far into Navajo territory) so I asked him about the canyon, and about the beautifully preserved ruins there. 

He looked visibly upset that we knew about the ruins and he asked if we had taken anything from the site (of course, we hadn’t). He then told us that it was a very sacred site and that his people still used it for ritual purposes. He asked us to never go back, and he begged us to never to tell anybody where it was (I’ve intentionally left the description of the area in this story vague).

I asked him if any of his people were up there the night before and he said that he didn’t think there had been (apparently they knew it was going to snow when the national weather service didn’t). He then told us that the little gap where we had camped was the site of one of the worst atrocities in local Native American History. I won’t go into details, but if any of it is true I am ashamed to be of the same race as those that committed the crimes. 

After telling him about the drumming, the howling, etc., he just smiled and said “That happens sometimes up there”.

I’m not sure what that means. Perhaps I don’t want to know what that means.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Charles, I was totally intrigued by your story. I lived on the Navajo Reservation a number of years ago, made a number of friends, and loved exploring. BUT...... the Navajos will absolutely have nothing to do with Anasazi stuff. The Anasazis were ancestors of the Hopi, who were here long before the Navajos and Apaches made their appearance. Navajos considered everything related to the Anasazis to be very very bad luck. They will not touch pottery, points, or go around the ruins. If a road or building is being built and ruins are unearthed, they may well abandon the project - ESPECIALLY if there are human remains, which are everywhere, as well as the other artifacts. The Navajos and Hopis despise each other. Rather than collected human remains which are accidentally uncovered during a construction project, the Hopis will just leave them, simply to antagonize the Navajos and make them change their building plans. This was explained to me in great detail by my Navajo friends who had become Christians. As Christians, they knew the Anasazi stuff had no power over them, but they still struggled with a lot of fear associated with the ruins, and did not want to go near any of them.

So, I was intrigued by your story until it got to the part about the Navajo saying that the Anasazi site was sacred to them and that his people used it for rituals. That makes no sense to me at all, form what I experienced while living there. Help me understand.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I've had experiences that I could not explain, but that doesn't mean they were paranormal... just that I didn't have a ready explanation at hand for them.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

wow, paraquack that was a cool read, and I think you uncle cared deeply for you. 
As it may be I am 1/2 native American my father was full and a good honest hard working man yah he spanked my behind when I needed it and I don't have any ill thoughts about it when I look back. But this here thread is about unusual or weird experiences so I have been experiencing some odd things the last couple years that I can not seem to get a finger on, other than I must be going bat-crap crazy- I see stuff out of the corner of my eye just a shadow sometimes other times I swear it is a real living thing. until I look directly at it and then poof amazingly there is nothing there. sometimes I think it may be a raccoon or a possum or even a cat others larger like a bear or large dog even human shaped sometimes. I have asked some native friends and they just shrug it off and say no idea dude. anyone got any input here?


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Charles, I was totally intrigued by your story. I lived on the Navajo Reservation a number of years ago, made a number of friends, and loved exploring. BUT...... the Navajos will absolutely have nothing to do with Anasazi stuff. The Anasazis were ancestors of the Hopi, who were here long before the Navajos and Apaches made their appearance. Navajos considered everything related to the Anasazis to be very very bad luck. They will not touch pottery, points, or go around the ruins. If a road or building is being built and ruins are unearthed, they may well abandon the project - ESPECIALLY if there are human remains, which are everywhere, as well as the other artifacts. The Navajos and Hopis despise each other. Rather than collected human remains which are accidentally uncovered during a construction project, the Hopis will just leave them, simply to antagonize the Navajos and make them change their building plans. This was explained to me in great detail by my Navajo friends who had become Christians. As Christians, they knew the Anasazi stuff had no power over them, but they still struggled with a lot of fear associated with the ruins, and did not want to go near any of them.
> 
> So, I was intrigued by your story until it got to the part about the Navajo saying that the Anasazi site was sacred to them and that his people used it for rituals. That makes no sense to me at all, form what I experienced while living there. Help me understand.


I don't know...I'm a Geologist, not an Anthropologist.

I never actually asked the Navajo gentleman if the ruins were Anasazi...I just assumed they were due to the fact that they are apparently the most abundant type of ruin in the four corners area. I suppose they could have been Fremont, but, I honestly wouldn't know the difference...I know they were common as far south as the Utah/Arizona border.

In retrospect, and given the pristine condition of the buildings and the central Kiva area, there's even a chance the Navajo built the place themselves.

Like I said...I'm not an expert on local native American culture or history by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok when I was a kid we lived near a grave yard. We used to play in it hide and seek mostly. It was there or the orchards behind it and rock salt ain't fun. Anyways there was four of us in a row and 3 were looking over the stones. So I sat with my back to the stone I was hiding by. It was getting dark. No sun but still some light. A guy in older looking military clothing (viet nam GI not the Vietnamese) walked down the strip we were in. I was froze cuz I thought we were really in for it now. He walked by and looked down at me out of the corner of his eye. Ignored everyone else. I turned to tap the guy beside and when he looked over i motioned to nothing. Cuz that's all that was there. The guy was gone. I said I swear an army guy just went by. He said I was seeing things and turned back to look for the other team. I turned to look down the strip we were in and saw him in the distance fading into the darkness. He could of just been passing by. But there was no other sounds. No foot steps. To this day I don't know what that was. But he noticed me. 

I also have occurrences of sleep paralysis. Look it up. The only strange thing about it is that before the Internet age and global communication everyone saw shadow man. Everyone. It used to get blamed on spirits. Now they say your awake when your body is still sleeping and some paralysis hormone is present to give you deep rest. That don't explain the many times I've woken to loud sounds from a dead sleep and been fully awake. So it's weird to me. I watched a video of a person having it and you see nothing. They just look like they are asleep. Studies are ongoing. 

My grandmother dated a spiritualist type guy who made tables levitate and all that crap. My grandpa dies a few weeks after he found out about them (I was but an infant then and don't remember him but there are photos of us together). The cause was unknown at the time no science could discern his cause of death. 

I went to a church once that believed in spiritualism and that God gave it to us as a gift it's how you use it that matters. When being introduced to a girl about my age - 14 ish at the time - when we shook it was like we passed through each other. It was bizarre. It's the only way to describe it. I was visibly disturbed by it and the minister I was with took me aside. She said our souls were known to each other. Some woman fell out into the isle during the sermon and started to babble in some language I didn't recognize. Nobody batted an eye. Apparently on discussion after about it people often get taken with the Holy Spirit they say and succumb to its influence. I didn't feel good seeing it. I never went back. 

The world is wide and strange. I don't think we are fully aware yet as a race and so we think it's boogy men. There's more to this life than meets the eye. That's all I can be sure of. 

Now go ahead and call me a weirdo. Most whom I've told any of this to does. But I stand by those experiences and offer no explanation. They simply just happened. There are more. But I'll save that for another thread. My hands are tired.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Sounds like you had a great day and what a great photo.


That was just an internet photo. Some people have no frame of reference on the different cacti out here so I posted it up.








This is a pic of us approaching "Four Peaks" in the distance.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

In 2010 My brother was dying of cancer and given 6 months to live. We visited a few times in those last months and living 3000 miles apart made it difficult so on our last visit with him he and I got together alone and said our goodbyes. 
A month or so later my wife and I were on a cruise from San Diego to Hawaii sitting in the show room waiting for the show I was just kinda looking around at the people coming in and suddenly my brother appeared in the isle waving to me, I turned to my wife and said that Sam had just died in which she replied 
'how do I know"and I told her what I saw. Long story short, when we got home I checked emails and sure enough he died on that day.
Now I have never been a believer in ghosts but this made me think.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought I saw my father after he passed. I was in the kitchen and I turn and he's in his chair by the TV. He died right after the super bowl. Creeped me out.

There was another time I was about 20 years old sleeping on the couch. I wake up late and there is a bright light out the window as I'm facing away from the window. A very bright light. And I am petrified and can't move my jaw then realize I can't move the rest of my body either. I can't get up to check what it is. I'm not saying it was aliens, but it was aliens!! Dead serious my worst memory. I hope they never come back.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have felt the Devil trying for my soul, God saved me.

Scary evil you cannot imagine. Know how to pray.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I bested the devil in a fiddle contest once. Looked 'em straight in the eye and said "I told you once you son of a bitch I'm the best that's ever lived."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I bested the devil in a fiddle contest once. Looked 'em straight in the eye and said "I told you once you son of a bitch I'm the best that's ever lived."


Well you must be pretty good old son. By chance was that in Georgia? We heard on the radio that he was in a bind and way behind.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Well you must be pretty good old son. By chance was that in Georgia? We heard on the radio that he was in a bind and way behind.


It was in Georgia. And I'll tell you what, that bow of his made an evil hiss.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> It was in Georgia. And I'll tell you what, that bow of his made an evil hiss.


I refuse to get drawn into this further...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I refuse to get drawn into this further...


So I'm just gonna sit down in that chair right there and show you how its done.


----------



## Rickity Plumber (Apr 10, 2015)

At one time in my life I had an experience I could not understand until it was brought to my attention what it was a couple of years later. 

I was on a new construction residential jobsite. Bunch of new homes going up in a new subdivision. Had to walk to the truck for something and as I came around the back of the half built house, I got a calm sensation to stop in my tracks. What caused me to stop was the overabundance of fragrance from roses. Everyone knows what roses smell like, especially if you smell one as the fragrance is wow! However, there were no rose bushes at this construction site. piles of dirt, ditches everywhere, busted concrete blocks laying all over the place. There was NO finished houses within a mile of this subdivision. 

So as I stopped in my tracks the feeling of calmness and serenity erased all thoughts from my head except this fragrance of roses and the calm peaceful feeling. 

Maybe a minute, maybe two of three minutes later, I can not remember, I finished my walk to the truck and went on with my job at hand. I kept this all to myself for a long time. One day a good friend and I were talking about our religions, mine as well as hers as we are both Catholics. I matter of factually described this to her and this is what she said. That I was visited by The Virgin Mary. Why I was picked I do not know and the reason behind all this is also unknown. I do remember her saying that she has a led a life being a good Christian so she could have an experience like this and here it was me that was chosen. 

I also did a little research on this and found all she told me as being very factual.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

In 1973 I was hiking part of the Appalachian Trail thru the Great Smokey Mtn's , between Newfound Gap and Charlies Bunion, the clouds set in and I was walking in a constant mist. I stopped to take a break and could hear someone or something walking parallel to the trail . All sounds stopped after a minute or two and I just scratched it up to my imagination and started back up the trail. Within a couple of seconds the sounds returned coming from parallel to the trail and me, this kept up for a couple of hours until I reached a trail shelter. After I set up camp and got a fire started I was just enjoying nature when I saw a black bear head looking at me from a clump of laurels, the rest of him was hidden by the bushes but his head was sticking out and he was watching my every move. About this time I could hear some people coming from the opposite direction with bells on their shoes jingling and the bear disappeared . I told the new people about what had happened and we all had a nervous laugh but the next morning there was fresh bear scat in several locations around the shelter. That's the last time I ever went hiking alone. the hair on the back of my neck is standing up just reliving and writing about it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I had this weird experience that I originally posted on our sister site Sept 10, 2014:

*
I had a most unusual experience this morning *

Let me preface this by saying I don't believe in ghosts, my wife wishes I would go to church more often, and I'm not what I would consider a spiritual person.

My wife's' car is in the shop, so after I dropped her off at work, I stopped in at the nearby cemetery where her mom is recently buried. My mother-in-law Emily was a great person and one of my best friends. I tidied up her plot a little and just thought about the good times we had, then went back to my car. Before I could get in, a doe and her fawn just out of spots walked out of a little patch of woods and approached me. The car's engine was still ticking loudly as it cooled, and there is no question that they both saw me, but they continued to approach. They came to within 20 feet of me and STOOD ON EMILY'S GRAVE. I watched in astonishment, waiting for them to bolt, but they just stood there looking at me.

There were some shivers going down my back, I'm here to tell you. I had just read the only inscription on Emily's headstone, 'Beloved Mother', and here was a mother and baby exhibiting some very unusual behavior. I've hunted all my life. I've gotten quite close to deer during archery when in full camo, but I've never seen a doe do that, especially with a young one to protect. Anyway, I stood there a long time, two passing cars slowed to watch, but the deer never moved away. I finally started the car and left. They were still there as I drove away.

I won't comment on the significance of the event. These are just the facts as they occurred. I know I'll remember it for the rest of my life.

I bought some mums on the way home. I'll go back there tomorrow


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

We owned a house in South Texas, Specifically a little town called San Benito. The house originally belonged to the owner of the local lumber yard, Mr. Howard Gilbert and his wife, Lanine. Anyways, both of the original owners died in the house.

One day, the oldest boy (step son) really did something that pissed me off. He beat up his little brother, who is 7 years younger. I was seriously pissed off. I was ready to tag his ass for it.

I was standing there, and a feeling of calm descended over me. And I smelled rose water. And, it felt like there was a hand on my right shoulder. I don't remember how long I stood there, but it was long enough for my anger to have dissipated completely. I told one of my neighbors, and she told me Mrs. Gilbert wore that particular fragrance.

Later on, I came home from work (used to work swings) and my two dogs (Labrador and Chesapeake Bay Retriever) were waiting for me in the family room. I sat on the couch to love on the two of them. In the middle of this love tussle, both dogs stopped and looked at the doors that lead to the living room. Both dogs are tracking something that I could NOT see, in unison, as though watching someone walk from the living room, across the family room and into the short hallway to my step son's room. Talk about weirding you out.

I go into my little boys' room, which is just down the hall from the wife's and I room. He is in there playing and talking to someone, calling her Grandma. I go in and ask is he talking to Grandma Mia (my Mom) or Mimi (my wife's Mom)? No Daddy, Grandma who lived in our house. I am like, WTF, Over? He said she comes in to check on him all the time. 

I could never get any of the dogs to be comfortable in his room until my retired drug K9 - Valley came to live with us. He slept with my son from the day he moved in. Valley had been through so much shit, he didn't care. Though, he would growl every once in awhile when he was in there. My son, Daniel Shea, said Grandma knew he was safe with Valley and Mojo there, so he didn't see her as often.

He doesn't remember any of that. Which is also weird.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Everyone at my security company is convinced that this one building where a fire killed 6 senior citizens is haunted. They all have crazy stories about weird stuff happening.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Also I heard a story from 1969 in "Vietnam" we will call it... cough. A spook plane detected a 58 mile long convoy of over 20 vehicles (incredibly abnormal for the time) and called in for a strike. They were instructed to radio "blackbird". Blackbird was contacted, given the data, and said we will take it from here. 6 seconds later the first and last vehicle simultaneously detonated, immediately followed by every other vehicle in the convoy. No one knows who "blackbird" was, no one knows a weapons system capable of a strike like that, even multiple systems in tandem. The spook plane never detected blackbird, and they were never heard from again. Just some freaky stuff from an old vet. Not necessarily paranormal, in the ghosts and monsters sense, but definitely not normal.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sounds like the work of a specter or a puff some have chain guns(not Vulcans) and 40mm AC canon that could possibly do that. but only the operators could tell you or sure.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> sounds like the work of a specter or a puff some have chain guns(not Vulcans) and 40mm AC canon that could possibly do that. but only the operators could tell you or sure.


58 miles, 20 kills, zero misses, all detonated, not shot up, in under 10 seconds... nope.

Adding now, keep in mind that the first and last vehicles were hit simultaneously.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have had a few weird experiences in my life, When I moved in with my GF, now wife, 20 years ago we swore the apartment was haunted, things would fall for no reason, drawers would be open in the morning that we new were closed when we went to bed, toilets would flush, and weird stuff like that, we always thought it was her 2 daughters playing pranks on everyone (ages 2 and 4 ). One day a mutual friend was over, she was into all the physic stuff and the paranormal, I always thought she was loony but she was and is a good person, anyway she said she sensed the spirit of a small mischievous boy was "living" with us, and was just having fun tormenting us. I still am not sure I believe her but My son was born about 10 months later and all the weird things stopped and haven't happened since.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs S has a family member who has a very beautiful relationship with God, Jesus and The Holy Spirit. Her Faith is enviable and I enjoy spending time with her when she visits. (She prays for me and that is good) Anyway, she will not stay at another family member's house when she visits our area and one time I asked her why?

She got very serious and said she felt very welcome at me and Mrs Slippy's home and felt the presence of the Lord and overall happiness. But at the other family member's house she felt a strange presence that made her uneasy and often unsettled. She didn't go as far as to say the devil or evil spirits resided there, but later I saw her praying about the family member's house. 

I also overheard her one time praying about my alcohol consumption.....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Do a lot of people see their animals looking at something and you can't see what they see? My ex fiancés cat would do that a lot especially late at night. It was creepy. The cat would be looking up at the ceiling and tracking something. It also had a preoccupation with climbing as high as she could. Your guys dogs or cats do that too?


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

About 6 years ago we moved in with my Mother in Law to help her out after her husband died, They have lived here since the 70's and swear the basement is haunted by something they call "shadow Man". My one sister in law won't even come down the stairs, I have on occasion seen movement or shadows when there shouldn't be any, and more than once our 2 cats and dog will stare and track something I can't see. It never has bothered me, I figure if it is a ghosts or something they aren't bothering me so why bother them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> Do a lot of people see their animals looking at something and you can't see what they see? My ex fiancés cat would do that a lot especially late at night. It was creepy. The cat would be looking up at the ceiling and tracking something. It also had a preoccupation with climbing as high as she could. Your guys dogs or cats do that too?


Not my animals but I catch Mrs Slippy doing that on a regular basis. :couple_inlove:


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

as most of you know I have a hotel on a ski resort which is right next to the woods , when there is season and there are people nothing happens but my father when he is alone in a 4 flor house at nights he heard some walking noises and some cracks , I and him also think that because there are many wooden parts there when temperature changes they move and that makes noise but the situation is so my father woke up late at night by some walking noises from upstairs (and these didn't happen only once , few times ) he really isn't scared of such things he has seen really sceary things in woods in his carear and he is a real man (I can't find th propper word for it , in georgian we have such word) he stood up took his gun (he thaught it could be burglars and went up and there was nothing there after he came down and layed on the bed the noise began again , and such thing happend not once ....
I also have another great story which is one of milion and millions of gods miracles 
the story is 100% true and noone could explain 
the most popular georgian opera singer man Paata Burchuladze (who is very close friend of my fathers , we hunt together every year) was in USA and his friends called him veyr much time "come to georgia " "come to georgia fast !" but noone was telling him what was wrong and he made the decision that there was some big problem and in that moment he flew to georgia and saw that his son was wounded so hard that he was dieing and he was in coma , he was practicaly dead , so paata which then was not really so tight with christians I mean yes he was sometimes going to church ligting some candles but that was that he was not praying at all and he was not Confessioning ( I hope i said the correct word) and he was not Holy Communioning (i hope this is the right word, I searched the georgian meaning in dictionary and it said that this was it) so he suddenly went to the georgian patriarch Ilia II , by that time he didn't knew the patriarch very well , he saw him once or twice but he went to him , patriatch started praying and while he was doing it he was asking if paata was praying befor sleep and if he was confessioning and paata said no , so patriarch Ilia II kept on praying and when he was done he told Paata that his son would survive and told him to start praying more and to be more close to the church so he went to the hospital and saw that his son was feeling very well and he was on his own legs , since that Paata has a asosiation wich helps children with deseases and which helps orphan children for quite few years he , his Foundation and people helped many children and bought many houses to many familias with no money and he has the biggest Foundation in the country god bless him ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I thought I saw the devil and a demon on the internet yesterday. But it was just Barry and Hildebeast


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

We purchased the house we are in 11 years ago and still really like it! The previous owners were a husband, wife, daughter and wife's mother lived downstairs in 
a nice finished basement. The wife's mother was found dead in her rocking chair downstairs about a year before we purchased the house. About a year after we moved in
some STRANGE things began to happen mainly downstairs. I won't go into what happened but it was nothing threatening and this continued off and on for about 6 years.
This has caused me to be much more open minded to possibilities and one thing for sure is there is much more to life and day to day than I know about! it has been quite
awhile since we had a visit so I guess it was time for the spirit, ghost, whatever you want to call it moved on. To be honest I knida miss some of the craziness that went on.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My father would sometimes tell me he worked on constructing a road and found a burial cave. It was saddle road going up past the observatory on mouna kea Hawaii. The road goes up past 12,000 feet elevation. The air is clearer up there so they get a better picture, they are building a $1 billion telescope now. Now the cave! They would bury people in caves after they died. It must have been someone important to be buried that high in elevation. They had to back up and move the course of the road. Thanks for listening. Lots of good if not creepy stories in here.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I thought I saw the devil and a demon on the internet yesterday. But it was just Barry and Hildebeast


I saw The Devil in Miss Jones a long time ago.... but that's something for another thread.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

when I was a kid my father used to take his vacation up on the reservation he would do carpentry work volunteer stuff he was always happy up there -well, he used to leave me with a medicine man an elder he said kind of like a baby sitter while he was working. One day I was laying on the grass looking up at the clouds and the man saw me and asked me what I saw I said clouds n stuff, he then told me that there are two worlds the physical and the spiritual , it is best if we choose which to stand in and not let it choose us.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a ghost in my house

She was living in the house I was in before this, when I left I told her she could come with me until she moved on. 

She has scared the ever loving screaming jesus out of more than 1 sleepover friend here. I figure if she doesnt like some women there must be a reason

Im a Hermeticist, your milage may vary


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is nice to see a member from the "alternative" religions here. Welcome!
My experience with "alternative" religions (and I use the term loosely) is that, in general, they are usually, by no means always, on the liberal side of politics. I have only met a couple of Hermetics in my multi-faith council days but most are pleasant good folks.

The term religion does not always apply - some are more of a philosophy.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Well Paul, Im neither liberal or pleasant , at least my ex wives will tell you that.

Definitely:excitement: not liberal anyway. But with a good sense of humor most of the time.

In all seriousness, I doubt there are 1000 of us in the US. Not a popular philosophy, and definitely not part of the Golden Dawn as it was highjacked in that abomination:stick:

But it fits with a higher education in Physics and Bio Chemistry


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds like you will fit in well.


----------

